# Tuesday in the blue... (Video added)



## Downtime2

Fished with Dave and Marlana on Blue Marlana Tuesday. I know Dave has some video yet to put together. Got a few nice dolphin, jumped off a dolphin easily over 50#, bummer. Did manage a daymaker. Marlana whooped it's big ol' ass too!!! Dave I hope will chime in with a report. He's alot better than me with words. It was good to get back on the boat with my old buddy!! Still can make it happen!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zqeNqURthX4&feature=youtu.be


----------



## lastcast

Nice job crew! Glad ya's got out and enjoyed the day. Pretty fish.


----------



## Chris V

Purrty fish! Thanks for sharing


----------



## cobe killer

Nice blue!!!!!


----------



## 4wahoo850

Great fish!! Congrats!! Im ready to get out there again!!


----------



## Sean Summers

Did you tag it or was it already tagged?


----------



## skram

Nice fish!


----------



## MSViking

Chalk up another nice fish for Team Blue Marlana! I assume y'all were around the spur?

Robert


----------



## grey ghost

nice fish!!


----------



## Downtime2

Sean Summers said:


> Did you tag it or was it already tagged?


 We tagged it...


----------



## Capt. Delynn

Way to go Wade, you still have it buddy. We have got to get on the water


----------



## Downtime2

Capt. Delynn said:


> Way to go Wade, you still have it buddy. We have got to get on the water


:thumbup::yes: Would love to sometime!!!


----------



## Xiphius

Marlana is back in the house!


----------



## DISANTO

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zqeNqURthX4&feature=youtu.be


Here's a brief video. Sorry for poor quality!! Enjoyed fishing with you Wade....just like OLD times.

If you look closely, you will see that marlin going crazy in the background. Thats the second round of jumps she made...She tired herself out quickly....38 minute fight!!


----------



## SnapperSlapper

Me=Jealous.


----------



## Downtime2

I wish the GoPro had a regular lens sometimes. That fish put on a hell of a show that first run!!!


----------



## Downtime2

Video added


----------



## Bow Down

As usual great job Wade ,Dave and especially Marlana that girl can catch some fish!!


----------



## Downtime2

She put a hurtin' on it. That's for shore....


----------



## Bow Down

if you guys ever need a beer drinker/line watcher/boat steerer im you man...:whistling:


----------



## DISANTO

Thanks for the kind words fellow fishermen/women! We haven't caught a billfish in a while, so it was nice to finally get out there and get one. I still think it was Wade's magic marlin nuts..lol. Ask him for the recipe.

On a different note:


It was a bittersweet retirement for the "bird." She met an honorable death, and shall be retired in full colors!


----------



## Downtime2

We were just talking about how bad the paint was worn on that poor critter and what to do with it just before it got crushed......(Insert Twilight Zone music here)


----------



## Michael f sights

Great Pics & Video, Pretty Marlin,Pretty Mahi, Pretty Girl, I need to fish more w/ people like you!Congrats!


----------

